
Facebook funds institute “to advance ethical research on new technology” - mindgam3
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/20/stung-by-criticism-facebooks-sandberg-outlines-new-plans-to-tackle-misinformation/
======
mindgam3
Unfortunately, this is actual news, not an Onion article.

“The Institute for Ethics in Artificial Intelligence, which is supported by an
initial funding grant from Facebook of $7.5 million over five years, will help
advance the growing field of ethical research on new technology and will
explore fundamental issues affecting the use and impact of AI.”

